# code scanner



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

My 93 Altima put out codes on the ECM but it appears my 95 doesn't. At least when I tried nothing happened.
Does anyone know what a scanner might cost and the manufacturer?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

canadian95altima said:


> My 93 Altima put out codes on the ECM but it appears my 95 doesn't. At least when I tried nothing happened.
> Does anyone know what a scanner might cost and the manufacturer?


if youre able to go to autozone, have them do it for free. 
did you happen to look up on your dash when you were looking for the codes? on the newer ecu's the check engine light is what flashing the codes - actually the older ones do too, but if i remember correctly, there isnt an led on the ecu on later models...


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> if youre able to go to autozone, have them do it for free.
> did you happen to look up on your dash when you were looking for the codes? on the newer ecu's the check engine light is what flashing the codes - actually the older ones do too, but if i remember correctly, there isnt an led on the ecu on later models...



No I didn't look up there. Will just have to wait til the light comes on again. Car acting up on and off but now light not coming on


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The code is still stored in the memory and the 95 is OBD II so a general code scanner should work.

Troy


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The code is still stored in the memory and the 95 is OBD II so a general code scanner should work.
> 
> Troy


Looked at some on the net and they say they have a 16 pin connector. The one in my car where the fuses are seems to be 14 consisting of 3 groups of four and one group of two. Is this OK does anyone know?
As well I looked on the Emission label on the underside of the hood where I understand it is suppose to say if it is OBD II and it doesn't have it.


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

canadian95altima said:


> Looked at some on the net and they say they have a 16 pin connector. The one in my car where the fuses are seems to be 14 consisting of 3 groups of four and one group of two. Is this OK does anyone know?
> As well I looked on the Emission label on the underside of the hood where I understand it is suppose to say if it is OBD II and it doesn't have it.


Called the Nissan dealer and even they didn't no for sure whether it is 
OBD I or II. It is suppose to be on sticker on underside of hood. Does not say OBD II. The car was built in June 1995.

Another thing I noticed is that the LED light on the ECM is not on. I see there is a relay on it according to Haynes. Anybody had to replace that or maybe ECM is bad.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

your car is obd2. i hate doing this but it works from time to time. try www.batauto.com these guys are very knowledgeable with computer problems. try browsing thru their site or emailing them. maybe they might know of something we are missing.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know why I didn't think of it before but the N-probe will work great for your car because it works for any Nissan 90-99. The connector you are referring to is the Consult Data Link Connector on the top of the interior fuse panel.
http://www.300degree.com/electronics/nprobe/

Troy


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of it before but the N-probe will work great for your car because it works for any Nissan 90-99. The connector you are referring to is the Consult Data Link Connector on the top of the interior fuse panel.
> http://www.300degree.com/electronics/nprobe/
> 
> Troy


OK thanks

Ccheck engine light just came on again afew days after having distributor replaced. This time I checked actual light on dashboard in self diagnostic mode and it flashed a code. Rear O2 sensor. I will post on this.


----------

